# Can I Feed My Baby Red Bellied Piranhas Crickets



## fish21562

And if i can feed them crickets what shoulld i feed the crickets to make them nutritional


----------



## Guest

When I had redbellies they LOVED crickets!! Just be careful not to drop to many in at the same times. I did that and half jumped out of the tank and all I heard was chirping crikets for the next 3 days until I caught them all, lol


----------



## fish21562

ksls said:


> When I had redbellies they LOVED crickets!! Just be careful not to drop to many in at the same times. I did that and half jumped out of the tank and all I heard was chirping crikets for the next 3 days until I caught them all, lol


hahaha nice how often did you feed your redbellied


----------



## Guest

Well I started with 24 dime sized and then downsized to 12. I fed them a varied diet including Hikari pellets, NLS, shrimp, smelts, bloodworms and tilapia. I fed them 3-4 small meals per day until they were about 3 inches, then I fed them twice a day. I sold them all at 4 inches.


----------



## s4awd

I just tried feeding my 2 inch rhom a cave cricket. They're gross if you haven't seen one. My rhom felt the same way and wouldnt touch him.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

^^ gross..

My p's LOVED crickets as well.. I actually found freeze dried crickets, so I was able to throw a bunch on and watch them pick them off the top.. It was really cool watching my RBP's pick from the top, with no worry of them jumping ship and keeping me awake for several days lol.

I had an arowana once, and I fed him crickets, that is how I learned to buy the freeze dried kind hah.
I caught them by slicing a potato, and nabbing them up 1 by 1 as they went to it.


----------



## Sylar_92

Yeah, Ps love to crickets. I gut loaded mine on Hikari massivore delite before feeding them to my piranhas. Alot people freeze their before feeding, but I personally think its better to just leave them in the fridge. Leaving them in the fridge makes them go into a coma, that way they are still alive and you dont need to worry about them escaping either. LOL its funny to see the cricket land in the water and slowly wake up only to live for another 5 seconds as it sees the jaws of a piranha chomping it in half.


----------



## fish21562

Sylar_92 said:


> Yeah, Ps love to crickets. I gut loaded mine on Hikari massivore delite before feeding them to my piranhas. Alot people freeze their before feeding, but I personally think its better to just leave them in the fridge. Leaving them in the fridge makes them go into a coma, that way they are still alive and you dont need to worry about them escaping either. LOL its funny to see the cricket land in the water and slowly wake up only to live for another 5 seconds as it sees the jaws of a piranha chomping it in half.


Do you feed you feed your piranhas feeders and if so what kind and do you breed your own?


----------



## sadboy

I could never get mine to eat crickets. 
Even when I tried starving them, they wouldn't eat them and the little fucks would get away.


----------



## amazonjungle

im so gonna try crickets. I have a lizard. what else can we feed them? I feed my beardie supers, bloodworms, silkworms, crickets, and lettuce (as well as other greens)

ill post back and tell you how the crickets worked. (mine are babies. age and size might make a difference actually)


----------



## Sylar_92

fish21562 said:


> Yeah, Ps love to crickets. I gut loaded mine on Hikari massivore delite before feeding them to my piranhas. Alot people freeze their before feeding, but I personally think its better to just leave them in the fridge. Leaving them in the fridge makes them go into a coma, that way they are still alive and you dont need to worry about them escaping either. LOL its funny to see the cricket land in the water and slowly wake up only to live for another 5 seconds as it sees the jaws of a piranha chomping it in half.


Do you feed you feed your piranhas feeders and if so what kind and do you breed your own?
[/quote]

No not anymore, When I was a kid I use to feed my Ps feeders all the time but after joining P-Fury last year when I got my first rhom I learned it was harmful to feed piranhas feeders because they contain growth inhibitors which damage the piranha's liver and they are generally mal-nurished. I do Breed my own convict cichlids, crickets, platties and guppies for my piranhas though.


----------

